
Ask HN: If the financial crisis is inevitable, what should we do now? - taobility
How can we do to avoid losing our investment?
======
dmos62
I'm interpreting your discussion prompt as a request for an economic crises
101 survival guide. Your question is quite vague though, and it could be
interpreted in many other ways as well.

I think one could come up with some general strategies for being less
vulnerable to rough economic climates. Moving to the country-side and setting
up a self-sufficient farmstead is a naive example.

Supposing you want to actually live in a community, I guess one of the
priorities is being able to maintain at least some economic activity in
crises. So the question is, what kind of economic activity is resilient (has
been resilient) to economic crises?

------
DATACOMMANDER
Can you elaborate? What financial crisis are we talking about here?

~~~
taobility
From recently dramatic stock market changes, it seems financial crisis is
closing. and I hope I am wrong.

